# Hi.



## n1ist (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes, another new guy. It's been years since I did any lighting, but I have been asked to do lighting for my daughter's dance recital. Boy have things changed since then... (except the board at the local highschool where it is being held. Same model I used 25 years ago - I will be building a dmx-analog converter to tie it in with my stuff).

/mike


----------



## jwl868 (Apr 7, 2006)

mike

Welcome to the board. I've been helping with my daughter's dance recitals and shows for several years now (though not the lights and sound). Its nice to be active during those 3 -4 hour long recitals. Good luck and enjoy yourself.

By the way, I hope you realize that you'll be doing the lights for as long as your daughter dances!

Joe


----------



## CHScrew (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcomr to CB. There tons of info here to look at. I hope the recital goes well.

-Ray


----------



## avkid (Apr 7, 2006)

Hello and Welcome(again)

I think it's great that you donate your time and energy to your daughter's endeavours. The sad fact is that many high schools are in the same situation that school is.

The OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon(part 1 of 2)

"AKA" Phil


----------



## audioslavematt (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome back to the wide world of lighting.


----------

